# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم اتش تى سى سوفت ويير(HTC Software)  rom htc wildfire buzz

## fleming

السلام عليكم .هل من الممكن الحصول على رومات حديثة وشغالة تمام بدون مشاكل مثل cyanogen و rem puzzle... مشكورين

----------

